# 2003-2004 Team MVP



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Who is the MVP of this playoff-bound team this season?

(Click on Picture for Profile)


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

On a statistical basis, it has to be Pau Gasol, but I can't possibly say that in all reality. This whole team was the sole reason the Grizzlies got into the playoffs this season, so I would say that the whole team deserves the award together. Different persons helped us on different nights when our go-to guy wasn't producing, and that is why we were so successful this season. We didn't need the same guy giving us all he could every game. James Posey is having a hell of a year for us. Mike Miller stepped up hugely in games when we needed some scoring, ala Philadelphia at Philly. Jason Williams clinched serveral wins for us on the road with his pin-point passing and his deadly long range shooting. Stromile Swift was the "X" factor. When he came to play, this team wouldn't lose in a long shot. When he is on his game, we are one of the deadliest teams in the league. Shane Battier was the all around guy, and most importantly, in my mind was Pau Gasol. Even though I don't think that highly of the guy, I still believe that he is one of the main reasons we are where we are today. He was the the go-to guy in close games. He delivered this year. 


Don't ever forget Hubie and Jerry West though. They got the Grizzlies on the mark in the first place. :grinning:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jerry West is our MVP.


----------



## KingOneal (Feb 26, 2004)

I agree with alot of you that the MVP is The Logo and Mr. Brown. As for on the floor productivity it is hard to just narrow it down to 1 player even though I voted for Posey, it comes down to some nights the second unit performs and some nights it is the starters. But you can't deny the difference in the team with the addition of James Posey in particular and the work ethic Bo Outlaw has brought to the team.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Jerry West is our MVP.


I could've sworn the "P" in "MVP" stood for player. Not so sure Mr. West meets that criteria anymore.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Posey! The spark factor, brings energy every night and even though this Grizzly team isn't know for its individual performances, it is Posey who will have to step up if they plan on getting past the 1st round.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> I could've sworn the "P" in "MVP" stood for player. Not so sure Mr. West meets that criteria anymore.


Not if the "P" stands for Person. :groucho:

In all seriousness though, I don't know where we'd be without Posey.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

It comes down to Pau and Posey for me, and I went with Posey.

I don't think I've given Bonzi much credit yet. He's been very valuable as well. I doubt we'd be sitting in fifth place now if we had Wesley Person in the starting lineup rather than Bonz when Mike Miller went out.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> I doubt we'd be sitting in fifth place now if we had Wesley Person in the starting lineup rather than Bonz when Mike Mike went out.


Great point...speaking of Wesley, he's sitting on the IL for the 12th place team in the East.


----------



## Flea (Mar 29, 2004)

Posey

D + Offense


----------



## Trip (Mar 25, 2004)

Posey did the most unexpected. Pleasant surprise.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I also think that it is Posey, because of his perimeter Defense and timely offense. To think, everyone thought the Grizzlies overpaid for him, and said that it was unnecessary for the team because they had Mike Miller and Shane Battier already.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

James Posey, he came in this year and just lit a fire under the Grizzlies. I'm not saying he made the team what they are but he is one of the biggest factors.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Posey


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Anyone see the 35 foot shot hit by Posey to send us into double overtime against the Hawks?

See Posey collect 35+ points so far with 10 rebounds?

He's _my_ MVP...


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

I will say Gasol a post player is always more valueable than a wing. Posey would be a close second though.


----------



## yomismo (Feb 29, 2004)

Pau Gasol. He has been decisive in more than one game and is the best player in Grizzlies roster. Score almost 18 points and have 8 rebounds every night for that team where everybody contributes, in less than 35 minutes, can't be done by everybody. I think people tends to undervaluate Pau, and I don't really know why.

I like Posey a lot, but I don't know how a good player can be better than a star.


Bye.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I voted for my boy JWill, lol.

I think it's too tough to call, it really comes down to personal preference. Gasol's number definitely suggest that he is our MVP tho.

I was one of the people who think we overpaid for Posey, but who would have thought things would turn out the way it did? Posey, Miller, Bonzi, and Battier are able to all produce effectively, and the SG/SF position is our strongest position.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

James Posey

Havent seen much Grizz games this year... but from seeing the stats posted by Posey and his reputation as a defensive stopper... id go with him as Grizz MVP.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Gotta go with Pau.*

His leadership on court has helped mature Jason Williams, James Posey, and rest of the Grizz squad.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Lynx*!
> His leadership on court has helped mature Jason Williams, James Posey, and rest of the Grizz squad


I think it is the other way around on that statement.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it is the other way around on that statement.


How so?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Wow, Posey is amazing. He's scored 70 Points in the last 2 Games(35 ppg), and has missed a total of 13 shots in those 2 games 

The Grizzlies are an amazing team though. They have a mere one player(Gasol) who plays over 30 minutes per game. They also have TEN guys who play at least 19 minutes. That's completely unheard of...


----------



## Zeus (Jul 1, 2002)

James Posey, hands down. it's not even close


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

But I think it's close. :yes:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Even with the fact that I like the passion that Bo Outlaw... the Grizz version of Charles Barkley... (*I'm JOKING*  ) plays, I'll go with Posey too...


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Pau,Pau and Pau

The playoffs are showing who are the most valuable players on this team, Gasol and Wells


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Gotta go with Pau.*



> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> His leadership on court has helped mature Jason Williams, James Posey, and rest of the Grizz squad.


The maturity and devlopment of the Grizzlies, including Gasol, is due to Hubie Brown, not Pau.

James Posey is the MVP. Gotta love the guy.


----------



## yomismo (Feb 29, 2004)

Where's Posey in playoffs? As I said before, I would say again Gasol is the MVP, in playoffs and in the regular season. 

Nice to see Wells playing that way, he should take Posey starting spot and increase his PT. Is the second best Grizzly in playoffs.


Bye.


----------



## J-Will2 (Aug 1, 2003)

If you take Pau out of the team, you can take cca 20 wins away from the regular season. He is one of the creators of the Grizz game. 

Posey is a player with a certain role, and he did what was asked of him, and more. But he doesn't deserve to be called team MVP. 

But as far as I'm concerned, there isn't even a real MVP in the team. Hubie created a *team* in the real meaning of the word. And I believe that is the one and only reason that made the Grizz go as far as they did... Unfortunately, it wasn't enough in the playoffs 

A good C next year (Wright isn't the answer - but would be awesome coming from the bench, IMHO) and then I'm happy :yes:


----------



## Magic Saint (Apr 21, 2004)

Posey 4 MVP, he is the motivator behind this team


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

the team's MVP should be either Hubie Brown or Jerry West. I woulnt be giving it to a player because of the 10-man rotation.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Gotta go with Pau.*



> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> His leadership on court has helped mature Jason Williams, James Posey, and rest of the Grizz squad.


I think so too. While his play was down because of injuries he still took it upon himself to unite this team.

I almost voted for earl watson cause he's my boy.


----------

